# IMF approves Yuan/Renminbi into the Reserve currency basket.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Ladies and Gentletoads...

It is official...China is now on the board. It's only a matter of time until they climb to the top.

This is a fairly historic moment and it has absolutely nothing to do with "climate change" unless you mean "economic climate change."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/01/business/international/china-renminbi-reserve-currency.html?_r=0


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just read about it in news max. The first currency added in 35 years. It will be about 10% of the market. If the Chinese cash investment in US real state causes another bubble to burst, what will that do to the yaun?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It depends because the Chinese are constantly manipulating the value of the Yuan in relation to the dollar (as they did this summer).



Camel923 said:


> I just read about it in news max. The first currency added in 35 years. It will be about 10% of the market. If the Chinese cash investment in US real state causes another bubble to burst, what will that do to the yaun?


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I wouldn't trust a currency that has two names. Pick one and stick with it!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am no international financier by any stretch of any imagination but a destabilized dollar, China gets stronger, we get weaker...we cant impose sanctions as easily.......Yep.......this will end well.


----------

